# taken from flowerhorn usa



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

flowerhornusa


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

OOPS ..WRONG FORUM...OFF TO THE PIC I GO


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

They cant get that super big head one to breed with any females.. or the other way around i should say.. to bad that bloodline dies with him.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

god damn those things w/ heads like that are so ugly!!


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

How can you guys like that crap??? I just want to pop the bubble on that things head.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

gross
if the hump was gone they would be alot more attractive. they look disgusting.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

yeh i think they look like freaks with that big lump not for me sorry


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I like humps, but not huge ones that look like tumors......


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

HA the idea isnt to be some sort of common fish. With a head like that the fish is 1 in 1,000,000 or more. Without it its just another common fish. Obvious a show fish couldnt be some common fish.. if you want a common one they are readily available with the same markings and colors for a cheap price cause no one that is serious about them would ever pay money for it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Blah. The one with the HUGE hump is nasty looking... I would never want something with a tennis ball growing out of the front of its head like that... But to each their own, I guess.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> OOPS ..WRONG FORUM...OFF TO THE PIC I GO


 nice avatar


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

it's teh spitting image of Innes!!

I like the hump defintely but not the very large ones....the medium ones that rd's and midas' get....to me that hump, the colors, and markings make the most beautiful cichlids.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you have to understand that those are show fish... just like show dogs looks pretty crazy and extreme.. so do these. These are not the fish that the typical flowerhorn hobbyist would keep as they are well in to the 10 of thousands of dollars.

but this is just beutiful


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

i LOVE iT!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Some nice color and fins but I'd have to go with the others who aren't sure about the nuchal humps. I like "common" fish!!! I think they have much more of a rich history (tens or hundreds of millions of years versus ten years). But I'm getting more to my discussion topic in the cichlids forum....

Did I read right that one of those was going for over $28,000???







I could set up one heck of a reef tank with that! Or pay off some serious student loans!









Also, again getting towards hijacking the thread again (sorry...), 


> They cant get that super big head one to breed with any females..


Is this common with flowerhorns? More common than 'wild' types?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i think its simliar to what you noted earlier. The females like the big heads but only to a point.. that big one obviously has a head that is way to big and the only way they could get it to breed would be to attemp hand stripping which is not that cool.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hand stripping.....eek!







I guess it's like a woman who likes muscular guys (to use your other analogy) but wont go for a guy too muscular to wipe his own behind!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

plain sweet...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

hmmmm.... Hybrid or not, even I have to admit that is a stunning fish!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats a matter of opinion


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

True, but don't think for a second I'm going to drop a bunch of cash for a FH any time soon, I'm still a fan of 'real' fish. It jus looks perty!


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I wouldn't want a muscle like that growing out of my forehead.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

pygo food


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hahah yeah right, hmm much larger and more aggressive flowerhorn vs essential worthless pygos, these are show fish.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

STIFFY said:


> pygo food


 mods, please inform me of any more posts such as this. From now on any members derailing these threads with posts such as these will be warned. All members are entitled to talk about the fish they keep without these types of worthless posts.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> pygo food










Nothing like the lowest common denominator to use for humor...
If you want to draw up a food chain I'll post the pic of a piranha impaled on a sabre-toothed 'barracuda' or Payara. Let's not go there.

Be like me. I don't totally agree with the concept but can appreciate it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> > pygo food
> 
> 
> 
> ...










im not a fan of those humps but there colors are amazing
and i dont think i would ever own one 
but to look at there nice


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

haha acestro,
work on this food chain right away!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

someone just needs to put a grown midas in a piranha tank, videotape the results, and it would shut all these idiots up.

But it looks like xenon is already shutting them up for us


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

for those guys that thought the flowerhorn in the linke above had a large head, ther is a post on arofanatics that fetures a 15" Flowerhorn with a kok the size of a canelope! 
Swim just fine too, pretty ridiculous how big it is.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm sure we wouldn't mind if you linked to that post here...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Here is a very old picture i have saved, and this is the sweetest Golden Monkey ever


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

another picture of the incredible huge kok fish


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

um....they have nice colors, but i don't know what the big deal is. and i saw the price tag on that one fish that won 1st for solid tail or something. it was like 3,000 or something. Screw that!!

Joe


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

They were alot more then $3000, secondly these pictures are taken with like 2 megapixel cameras, i can take pictures of my fish that actually show them off, but they dont compare to ones like these. That Golden Monkey is probably the most famous flowerhorn, its been on TV multiple times, featured on tons of magazine covers. and this being the year of the monkey, its very in demand. the fish looks much more round now but i can imagine the price being 75K. Obviously the people spending the money on them see a big difference, there is a difference between a fish that cost 100 and one that cost 10,000K, to the royal families and other rich business men that collect the very best, they dont think that is so much money.

Remember all the glowfish hype.. people think those fish glow, these fish have bright blue glow spots all over their bodies that are 10x as intense. If you saw some big ones in person you would see why people pay so much.

Exhibition grade fish in the usa are still in the $1000-$3000 range.

If someone wouldnt pay that much for something that is one of a kind and has no other fish that looks like it, then why would someone pay 3000 for a 18" piraya that could be fished out of any river in brazil?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

here is a kokless fish for all the people who dont like heads. could probably pick on up like this for $150. no one in collecting would ever pay a higher dollar for it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

see now THAT's a reasonable fish... too bad the photo quality really blows, id like to see his true color vibrancy


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if the red color matches that of the eye then you can assume that the actual color is blood red.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

so it leads me to say, to kok or not to kok That is the question! Perhaps i shall get one kokless one and one with a kok


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

If you kept them together in a large tank then there could only be one with a kok head. Keeping them together ruins their long streamers though.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> STIFFY said:
> 
> 
> > pygo food
> ...


 no worries Xenon
















now to get people in trouble

Muhahahahahahahaha


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn you bdk for passing your flowerhorn fever....arggggggggggg..lol...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not following up on the foodchain thing.... I think that madness has (and will) happened plenty (who would win a fight, a tiger a gar a shark a whale a bobwhite quail a hippie a *******....NO!!!! STOP!!!! ...) If it's about foodchains get some worms and bacteria that eat everything once it dies (oh, wait, you already have them on your skin and in your yard...) *rant over*



> secondly these pictures are taken with like 2 megapixel cameras


It's funny that FH owners can spend so much on fish but only have a low quality digital camera :laugh:

And let me warn (before it starts again...geez Xenon, sorry for the slow reaction time, but we're not clairvoyant! ) against huge kok fish jokes. Actually I'm probably the only one being immature and imagining the jokes about that!

One last thing (I just don't shut up, do I?), it's not too hard to imagine those crazy fish being able to swim, the fat is very light and wont weigh the fish down on one side or the other. It probably wouldn't do that great in nature but... okay, I'm done.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

tell that to the "mutants" in the malaysian reservoir hahhaha


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i like flowerhorns they look nice but once they get the huge koks they look like the fancy goldfish with the warped heads..i dont like that


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Hmm lets go over this one more time... only 1 in 300 fish is going to have a large head. I can pretty much garuntee as an intermediate hobbyist you will be so lucky if you actually got one with a large head, then you could trade it for 10 solid red ones with out the head.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> tell that to the "mutants" in the malaysian reservoir hahhaha


Actually very UNfunny.









I'll buy you your own flowerhorn collection if you can show me that any of those now established mutts in Malaysia look like that.

The fish now in that reservoir will not look like the fish in your 'shows'. They will probably evolve to look like 'regular' 'mundane' (sarcasm heavy) wild fish just the way goldfish do when dumbasses dump them in rivers, reservoirs, etc. It's not funny, it's frankenstein fish affecting nature's grand scheme. Sad.

Not to mention the history of Malaysia has not had to endure any cichlid presence, but don't get me started on evolutionary ecology.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

the resoirvoirs in question are man made.. not connected to the rest of the aquatic life.. although there has been problems with the fish there, people now have been made aware to only put fish in the resoirvoir, and some are actually quite colorful. They have become a popular dinner dish.

I have heard some chatter that people go to the waters edge and throw bread in and swarms of giants heads pop up and start coming towards it. These things are nuts when they are hungry. While many people were breeding the fish out of love and did everything to protect the hobby, rip off artists out there participated in fraudualent selling like that which goes on in the usa.. it led to dumping the fish when they grew to big.

Newers flowerhorn breeds are sterile for the most part. Im going to see about away of sterilizing any fish i sell. Any ideas? I guess their genitals could be caulderized...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

We arent' immune to dumping here (New Orleans, Texas, Florida) but the animals that end up in natural areas (not canals or reservoirs) tend to become more 'wild type'.

I have to admit it's kind of cool the picture of those freakish heads popping up for food. Kinda scary for some reason.



> Any ideas? I guess their genitals could be caulderized...



















Radiation? Geez, there's intentional sterilization going on? This is related to some of the reasons why I have dubious feelings towards FH. They've become mad science where the freakish survive and are sterilized and 1000s of fish towards the 'normal' spectrum are killed. Eerie?


----------

